
Ask HN: Why do I only see scam ads on Twitter - ttn
I have been seeing only and only promoted tweets which are clearly scams, impersonating banks we use in Turkey on Twitter.
This is what is going on for 2 months and it came to a point where I feel like I am being targeted intentionally by those people.<p>How do I get targeted this aggressively? Is this happening to you as well?<p>Is there anything I can do rather than reporting 2-3 scams per day? I feel like I volunteer for Twitter Community.
======
craftoman
It's because of your region and you should really try setting up a VPN in
Germany. I had similar problems with election campaigns but after I switched
to VPN everything disappeared like magic.

